# Anyone bought a colnago from GVH lately?



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone bought a new colnago from GVH lately.....I like a few of the Masters on their site....just wondering.....my google search produced favorable reviews, but they were fairly old.....


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

OK....since no responses I'll add my own; Tom from GVH is top notch and had a great experience.....New PR99 Master on the way.....


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Didn't see your post earlier or would've respodned.

A freind bought a Master X light in Zabel blue from him 2 months ago - excellent buying experience - beutiful bike - custom wheels - very good pricing - what's not to like.


----------

